
Jeff Bezos, Jack Ma, and the Quest to Kill EBay – Steve Yegge - ssvss
https://medium.com/s/story/jeff-bezos-jack-ma-and-the-quest-to-kill-ebay-bb4992dc5020
======
pravda
I wish Jack Ma would kill eBay in the USA!

